# Long Island Knitting Guild



## Awesumpunk

Hi,
I tried searching for knitting guild on Long Island (NY), adn google came back with stores around me... I know that there's a ton in Nassau County and Queens, but I'm in Suffolk, Smithtown to be exact. Does anyone know of any Knitting or crocheting guilds with low membership fees (I'm currently look for work... again...) in Suffolk County, NY?


----------



## CatKnit

I believe the LI Guild meets in Nassau, it is too far for me also. You may want to try local librareis to find a group to knit with or check out Rumplestilskin's in Stony Brook to see if they have a regular group.


----------



## debg

I am looking for one in Eastern Nassau or Southeast Queens. Would you know how I can find one?


----------



## CatKnit

The Long Island Knitting Guild meets in Merrick, phone is 516.564.8730


----------



## maryellen 60

I believe they meet in the Bayshore Brightwaters Library. Their dues are $25.00. I am not sure what day they meet. You will have to call the library.


----------



## dollknitter

Awesumpunk said:


> Hi,
> I tried searching for knitting guild on Long Island (NY), adn google came back with stores around me... I know that there's a ton in Nassau County and Queens, but I'm in Suffolk, Smithtown to be exact. Does anyone know of any Knitting or crocheting guilds with low membership fees (I'm currently look for work... again...) in Suffolk County, NY?


Hi Awsompunk...There is Rumpelstilskin yarn store in Stonybrook and in Sayville...good luck!
www.rumpelstiltskinyarns.com


----------



## keasterson

Eastern Long Island Knit Guild meets in Yaphank off Exit 71 LIE


----------



## ClaraV17

[No message]


----------

